# A poem about the last of a generation



## Photovision (Feb 29, 2008)

What must it be like to
be the very last
The lone surviving guardian
of former shadows cast
The one who holds within their heart
the memories of what has passed
No one else will ever feel
what has torn your soul apart
No friends,no relations--No kindred spirits last
you are the only one---the keeper of the past​


----------



## KVB1085 (Feb 29, 2008)

awesome....

i really like that.... i'm actually the last male to carry on my family name... so it kinda relates to me....


----------

